# pinarello dealers in CT?



## bbsmyle (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone know of any dealers in CT so I can test ride one.
Thanks


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Call GITA*

They can tell you your nearest dealer; GITA is the importer for Pinarello.

Gita Sporting Goods Ltd. 12500 Steele Creek
Road Charlotte, NC 28273 1-800-SAY-GITA
Tel.+1-7045887555 
Fax +1-704-5884322 
www.gitabike.com
[email protected]


----------

